# Artistic pics of my tank by Aquatic Prints (Mitchell)



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Mitchell from aquaticprints.com came over and took pics of my tank, corals and fish. I'm very happy with the results.

He was great to work with and a very nice guy. Keep in mind, these are supposed to be artistic, not a true to life reproduction. This is what makes them special.

Here are a bunch of pics from the shoot.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)




----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

No kidding dude- that's some sweet photography there!!!!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Glad your happy Matt


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Some of the nicest pics I've seen. Congrats Matt.
--
Paul


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice shots and tank


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Fantastic shots the colours are phenomenal and your tank rocks!!!


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

Gawdamn!!!! That's an absolutely gorgeous tank


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

His tank is amazing. A pleasure to photograph


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been following Mitchell's work for a month or so... You my friend have a Very good Eye. Too be able to Have Matt's tank Look any sweeter then it is , Is just amazing.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just fantastic! I really wish I had things worth to photograph D: 

Great work Mitchell


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words Chromey. Thanks Cid


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

wow, amazing tank and some excellent photo skills. 

Love seeing a Marine Betta in there. I have a local shop bad mouthing me because I keep some predators in my community tanks. One of those predators he is talking about is a Marine Betta, the others are Dwarf Lions.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

I AM SOOO MOVING INTO SALT-WATER
2 THUMBS UP FOR YOU AND YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY TECHNIQUES.....
+10


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome tank!! Reminds me of some of my diving trips 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

